# auto lock in park while running?



## StacieMac01 (Oct 22, 2018)

my friend has a honda civic and had this issue last year so i was curious if the cruze did it.
She started her car and closed the door to heat it up and defrost the windows when it was covered in snow as she was scrapping of the car after a few minutes the doors automatically locked and she was locked out with the car running and unable to get back in she was at work. I would try it but i only have one key so I don't want to chance it


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

It's never happened to me, I've had the same exact situation, start fast, get out, brush off the car, get in clean and warm

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Leave a window down and try it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's a good discussion on the subject!
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-g...y-car-can-lock-me-out-if-i-leave-running.html


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I had this experience with my wifes ‘12 Eco. She had a flat tire on the interstate near where I work. I went to help her and as we were looking at the options (the car was left running, doors shut) the doors locked. I had to call Onstar to unlock.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have a key for ignition there is a setting to not look doors if the key is in ignition. You can tell it set by putting key in ignition and try to lock the doors. they will go down and come right back up. With the keyless entry if the fob is in the car you can't manually lock the doors. You have to use the key fob outside of car. Pretty sure this is setting for them also.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There is an option in the radio settings to auto-lock the doors after a set amount of time. They should NOT do it if the key is in the ignition.

Cruzens that have the lock button on the outside of the door shouldn't allow you to lock the doors from outside the car if the key is still detected in the vehicle. Found this out a couple times when my 2nd key has been left in luggage.


----------



## JoeSparty (Jun 2, 2016)

We have a 2011 Cruze. This has happened to my wife at least 3 times. OnStar saved the day, but it is super annoying...


----------



## Abysrobert (Jun 1, 2017)

I had my 2012 Cruze lock me out when I stopped the car to check the tires, but left the motor running. It took a call to Onstar to unlock it. Luckily I had my cell phone on me or I would have been stranded.


----------



## karenorth (Sep 30, 2021)

I don't think he should go to the car until he fixes this because it is pretty dangerous, especially if you are going fast or when the traffic is higher. If you need help, I can recommend Home - My Local Locksmith. But to explain this to you, I don't think I should because not being an expert in this field could ruin something even harder or change any system, which would create more consequences. But you already see how it will be more convenient for you. At least when I need help, I always turn to them without thinking much.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

hasn’t happened to me but i also have a manual and my doors only lock when i do more than 5mph. then again if my cruze ever locked me out i would just break the driver window since 99% of the time it’s down anyways


----------



## Qtip (1 mo ago)

2011 Cruze
Can lock doors, but can't set alarm. No check engine lights, only the tire sensor telling me a tire is 3 lbs low.
Autostart works, but heat doesn't blow around until the key is in ignition, by design. So in the winter, you auto start the car, when 5 minutes or so, walk out and insert the key, and the blower motor works, and you put the rear window de-icer on. Go in and finish coffee.
Twice now, after putting the keys in the ignition and turning it on, like I've always done, I came out and the doors were all locked, with the keys in the ignition. Thank god it was in my driveway, and I had a spare set. 
Just started happening. Nothing new, nothing recently changed, 55,000 miles
I'll keep you informed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Can lock doors, but can't set alarm.


Make sure the little key flap in the ignition is closing when the key is removed.



> Autostart works, but heat doesn't blow around until the key is in ignition, by design.


Not that they make heat when idled, but leave the fan speed knob on and it will blow the cabin fan when remote started.

Should be an option in vehicle settings on the radio to turn on rear defrost and heated seats (if you have them) when remote started as well.



> Twice now, after putting the keys in the ignition and turning it on, like I've always done, I came out and the doors were all locked, with the keys in the ignition. Thank god it was in my driveway, and I had a spare set.
> Just started happening. Nothing new, nothing recently changed, 55,000 miles
> I'll keep you informed.


Speedo is reading while the car is at a stop. Common Cruze "gremlin", but no one is sure what actually fixes it.


----------

